# Native Access shows Sonokinetic updates - but Sonokinetic Manager does not



## NekujaK (May 11, 2020)

@Sonokinetic BV Today I launched Native Access to install a new library, and noticed that all of my Sonokinetic libraries are listed in the "Available updates" section of Native Access. But when I launch the Sonokinetic Manager, Capriccio is the only library that has an update button. But many of the libraries show an installed version that's different than what appears in Native Access.

So I have a few questions:

- Is it safe to update the Sonokinetic libraries from Native Access, instead of using Sonokinetic Manager?

- If not, how can I force an update in Sonokinetic Manager for those libraries that don't show an update button?

- What are these updates? I didn't receive any email notification about recent Sonokinetic updates.

Thanks!


----------



## jbuhler (May 11, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> @Sonokinetic BV Today I launched Native Access to install a new library, and noticed that all of my Sonokinetic libraries are listed in the "Available updates" section of Native Access. But when I launch the Sonokinetic Manager, Capriccio is the only library that has an update button. But many of the libraries show an installed version that's different than what appears in Native Access.
> 
> So I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


Same question. Only none of my libraries appear as needing an update in Sonokinetic Manager, but Native Access thinks they all do.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 11, 2020)

Native Access uses the nicnt file of the library for versioning, so we have to go through a process of converging versioning systems to make them consistent. After the sale ends tomorrow, the Sonokinetic Manager versioning will be consistent with Native Access, so it won't matter where the update happens, choose whichever system you prefer.

We are committed to updating our libraries and we do so on a pretty regular basis, so we don't generally email about updates unless it's a major update. The details of what is contained within the updates is detailed in the change logs in both the Sonokinetic Manager (clicking on the ... to the right of each library) and within Native Access

For support queries such as this, the support system at support.sonokinetic.net is probably the best place to contact us as we don't always monitor the forums


----------



## davidson (May 11, 2020)

So the only changes in the updates are the file format?


----------



## jbuhler (May 11, 2020)

This is taking forever to download as the progress reports downloading a small chunk and then reverses and redownloads it. (Say from 15.08GB to 15.31 before going back to 15.08GB and trying again.) I have to presume it is failing checksums after a certain number of the packets and the effective speed is terrible. I've tried rebooting the modem. Sent a query to support, which because it's after hours there likely won't be answered until tomorrow. I guess it will be a race between support responding tomorrow and the download actually managing to finish. Sigh.


----------



## Sapphire (May 11, 2020)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> For support queries such as this, the support system at support.sonokinetic.net is probably the best place to contact us as we don't always monitor the forums


Additionally, yes. But generally a forum offers the possibility of someone else (who ran into that problem as well) knowing a solution.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 11, 2020)

Sapphire said:


> Additionally, yes. But generally a forum offers the possibility of someone else (who ran into that problem as well) knowing a solution.


very true


----------

